# Here are two of my 1/48 FW 190 D9s



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Thse two are just part of my collection of Focke Wulfs


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice Doras, sir!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Great job. Really terrific paint/weathering.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

awsome job!!!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Two very sharp looking Doras you have there! :thumbsup:

The finish and weathering are spot on. Well done!


----------

